#    ,

## sevmax

,  , , !

, ,    .          ,      .
  ,         ,     - .
       -        ;       10 000 ,        ,    400 000 .   ?
  -      ?

    - . 50 .. -     ,      ?

      .

..       ͨ  !      !  !

----------

> ,  , , !
> 
> , ,    .          ,      .


               .



> ,         ,     - .
>        -        ;       10 000 ,
>         ,    400 000 .


             ()...   ,      300 000 .           ,(  )       10 000 . 




> - . 50 .. -     ,      ?


  (     )

----------


## sevmax

!
     ,     .
      ?

----------

> !
>      ,     .
>       ?


  :    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  02.11.2013) "       ,         ()  "

    "< > 
"              22  1995 . N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,     18  2011 . N 218-""

 : 


> ,      (    ),        ( )      1  .


:   ( ..  )     ,   "       ,     ".

----------

50 .    ,   50 000 ,     10 000,     40 000  =   ,    -  ,          1   ,       ,        , ,    :Wink:

----------

8  2001 . N 129- "       "

 : http://base.garant.ru/12123875/#ixzz31PEW7u6j

----------

> 50 .


 ?     ?



> ,   50 000 ,


    (  )

----------


## .

> ,   50 000 ,     10 000,


-     .           :Wink:

----------


## sevmax

, ,  !
   ,        . 
        ,   ,      .
       .  :Wink:

----------


## zeleenka

!    ,    ) 
    ( ,  ,  ,  ,  ).        ?    -   ?

----------

,    ,    ,    ,         ,     :Smilie:

----------

,         :      ,             ,           2018 ,       15%    ,   ,         ,  .               :yes:

----------


## .

> ,


       .        .         (    ,  ).

----------


## zeleenka

> ,    ,    ,    ,         ,


!      ... 
  (39 )    .   1  2. ,    ,      ?     ,    ?  -   "   ",    ,  ?    , ,    .

----------

20.05.2005 N 402 (.  07.04.2009) "      " (    01.06.2005 N 6674)


 , 1992-2014

----------

> ,    ,    ,


     "".

----------


## .

> ,    ,      ?


 .       .     .            .




> ,  ?


 ,    .  , ,   ,    .       :Wink:

----------


## zeleenka

> .       .     .            .
> ,    .  , ,   ,    .


))     )       ,    "  "-      ?

----------

-     ,    ,           ,          ( ,    )   ,     ,             ,          ,                ,     ,   -  -    ,             ,           ,       70   )))                     )))) :Wink:

----------


## zeleenka

,   )     ) 
        ?  ,  ,     (     )  ?     ?   1  ,     ? -      .... :Frown:

----------

.

----------

.......
1)            ,       ,                    1   ,     -              ,     , , ,  ,    
2)          ,     ,    :
-                   ,    ,  :  (  )   ,      12,   ,          ,       ,        ,          .
-            :   ,          .
                 ,    ,     ,         :yes:

----------

, ,       ,  ,     ,    ,              12 ,     , ,                55000  :Frown:

----------

: 1       ,      1       ,           ,              ,            1  ,     34500 ,                     4800     ,     ,      ,       ,     ,        :Redface:

----------

-       ,          -  ,           ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## zeleenka

> -       ,          -  ,           ,


,    ,   ))))    ,      ,        ...     ,  -  ))) 
 +   )))

----------

)))          ,       ,     ,          ,    ,    :Wink:

----------

,      ,(  )
    ?
 (  )?
    .?
 -  ?

----------


## .

> ?
>  (  )?







> -  ?


 .

----------

> .


  -   01/07/14  -  .

----------



----------


## 1974

:
1.      ?
2.  ,       .
3.     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :
> 1.      ?
> 2.  ,       .
> 3.     ?


     : , ,   ..
  ,     ,   "         ".         .
    .
  . :    22.11.1995 N 171-
(.  02.11.2013) "       ,         ()  "
 III.        ,
   .  19.   
3.2.             .....

      ,   .

----------

